# A few shots from my recent portrait session



## Vtec44 (Aug 1, 2016)

Just to be clear, that is not me in the photos.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 1, 2016)

I pink sparkly heart love number two!! Perfect.


----------



## DScience (Aug 1, 2016)

I think they are really good, however IMO I think you could have gotten away without sharpening them.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 1, 2016)

DScience said:


> I think they are really good, however IMO I think you could have gotten away without sharpening them.



Thanks!  I didn't sharpen these photos lol


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 1, 2016)

Another vote for #2


----------



## acparsons (Aug 1, 2016)

Great work!!!


----------



## Donde (Aug 1, 2016)

Agree on #2 but the last is very engaging which I think makes a good photo.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 1, 2016)

It's hard to pick a favorite because I like them all LOL


----------



## annamaria (Aug 2, 2016)

Like number two and four.  I like the 70's feel of the photos.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2016)

Unique and well done as always!  The last is my favorite because she is making eye contact and looks relaxed and happy.  #3 is a killer shot with the flowers and the hair movement and the bokeh but really wish her eyes were open.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 2, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> I pink sparkly heart love number two!! Perfect.



Well I super pink sparkly heart #2, with sprinkles.  And a Unicorn.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 2, 2016)

#2.... nice


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I pink sparkly heart love number two!! Perfect.
> ...


 Now you're just showing off! Not everyone can afford a unicorn you know. But thats okay, I Heart with what I have.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 2, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> Now you're just showing off! Not everyone can afford a unicorn you know. But thats okay, I Heart with what I have.



Afford one?  Oh, goodness no.  Way too expensive to go buy one.  I grow my own.  Just plant a few skittles in the garden. 

But you were spot on, #2 is a fantastic shot.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 2, 2016)

Lovely Work #2 I have no idea how anyone stands on there tippy toes like this,Dancer maybe.My fav 1 and 2


----------



## Beatles2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Love them all !! Job well done.


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 2, 2016)

These are all so great, I can't truly pick which one I like best. I really love all of these, great work!


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 3, 2016)

It's kind of nice when your subject is pretty...


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 3, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> It's kind of nice when your subject is pretty...


I just thought you had a really expensive camera?....


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 3, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> I just thought you had a really expensive camera?....



I don't care how expensive the camera is, ugly people... well that's why I stay behind the camera


----------



## Granddad (Aug 4, 2016)

#4 for me. They're all good but #4 stands up and slaps me round the face with super large pink sparkly hearts, two rainbow striped unicorns and a feather duster. 

Smiles and eye contact (and a pretty model) hit me right in the gizzard every time.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 4, 2016)

Granddad said:


> #4 for me. They're all good but #4 stands up and slaps me round the face with super large pink sparkly hearts, two rainbow striped unicorns and a feather duster.
> 
> Smiles and eye contact (and a pretty model) hit me right in the gizzard every time.



Rainbow striped unicorns?

Wow... 

Ok, so I guess inquiring minds want to know, do they taste like chicken?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 5, 2016)

The airy boho look always melts my heart. Nicely done


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 5, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> I pink sparkly heart love number two!! Perfect.




me too!

Nice work, very airy, light and free.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Aug 5, 2016)

Maybe because I'm a granddad too, but I'm voting with Granddad - #4
Just personal preference, but I'd like to see just enough extra DOF in #1 & #3 to get all of her hair in focus, all are very nice.


----------

